# Possibility of preparedness school /camp



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

Is there any kind of camp or school built around becoming prepared or self 
sustaining? What do you think of this idea?

What would it take to create a boarding school or camp to help teach our youth things such as orienteering, solar & wind electrical works, applicable go green sciences, food and medical preparation, Metalworks, etc..


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Cool idea!*

And what if it was at some sort of retreat that was all self sustainable, off grid, and prepared?

Now there is a business idea, but OPSEC would not be so good. When SHTF, it would be preppers who would show up with their BOB and BOV.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

There are already a large number of preparedness/survival/pioneer type schools in the U.S. and probably Canada as well. Just search the web with your specific parameters and see what pops up. Lundin, Canterberry, Hawk, Brown all conduct schools just to name a few.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a buddy that has one. Not well known but he is good. Hell I even help out some. He does 2 basic courses... Short term survival- This is the emergency survival course that is designed to keep you alive until help arrives. Long term survival - this is geared more towards the self sufficient lifestyle.

disastersurvivalacademy.com


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Survival School Idea.*

I will be the first one to tell you that knowledge beats ignorance anytime, my Army survival training was based on war like environments; SHTF schools will teach you about somewhat drastic situations under different scenarios.
Cooking,fires,shelters,foraging, traps, etc. But you must be aware that what you learn in Alaska may not work in Florida and so on so you must be prepared for a few common things in survival.
No law, Be aware of your area don`t show your goods, Whatever you trade never show your bulk items, Keep a very low profile, Trade like if somebody else owns the goods never you, Charity in a shtf situation is deadly you are advertising your goods. Many more rules out there that no school is going to teach you, common sense rules,remenber that survival is not a loaded gun, is the ability to blend and be invincible, to prepared now in your best way for the hard times that I hope never comes, and good luck with school


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> There are already a large number of preparedness/survival/pioneer type schools in the U.S. and probably Canada as well. Just search the web with your specific parameters and see what pops up. Lundin, Canterberry, Hawk, Brown all conduct schools just to name a few.


I am a youth pathfinder of daves school (advanced youth phase II) and i love it,


----------

